# Paradigm Humidifier



## The Duke (May 22, 2008)

Hello, 

Anybody have info on the paradigm humidifiers? They sound good and I just bought one online. Wondering if I made a good choice? Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

lucasnlee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody have info on the paradigm humidifiers? They sound good and I just bought one online. Wondering if I made a good choice? Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


Welcome to the forum! :bl

I think the majority of the good folks here prefer to use beads as a humidification source. I have not used the Paradigm blocks (very pricey, by the way), but I do have experience using other products. After switching over to beads, I have not looked back. Check out the products offered by Heartfelt Industries, or do a search on this forum for topics and discussions on beads. :tu


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

I sell and use the Paradigms. They hold a lot of water for the size of the humidifier. This can be very beneficial is a leaky humidor. While they do not have the humidity level choices that the beads offer, there are some tricks that you can use to adjust your humidity level. You can partially cover the side vents with black electrical tape to expose less foam and bring your humidity levels down. During a dry winter, you can remove the plastic end caps to expose more foam, and raise your humidity levels. Another good tip is to use a Paradigm along with beads. The paradigm will supply a large water source, and the beads will fine tune your humidity levels.


----------



## The Duke (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The primary reason the paradigm appealed to me is because it supposedly only needs to be refilled once every 2-3 months ad is supposed to last a long time. I've grown tired of having to replenish the traditional humidifiers every 2 weeks. How often do the beads normally need to be refilled, and how long do they typically last? I noticed many said to spray them as opposed to submerging them in water. Thanks again.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that the more beads you have the less that you have to recharge them.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

I have Paradigm in a couple of tupperdors and I am quite satified with the results. I'm not into "the rh must be...". If the sob lights and doesn't shatter, I'll smoke it.:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Beads, in theory, will last forever. Try this thread for some help : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9483

Also, go to the New Gorilla Forum and make an introduction, read the stickies and learn about how stuff works around here. :tu


----------



## The Duke (May 22, 2008)

RonC, thanks for the tip, I would never have known the endcaps could be removed. I will see how it goes and get beads if necessary.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

lucasnlee said:


> RonC, thanks for the tip, I would never have known the endcaps could be removed. I will see how it goes and get beads if necessary.


lmk if you need more help.


----------



## The Duke (May 22, 2008)

What works better in most situations, 65% or 70% beads? I know it is partly a matter of opinion, but I read that 65 is better for Cubans, and 70 for non Cubans. I noticed Cigarmony.com recommended 65%, mentioned he has less burn/draw problems with that range.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

lucasnlee said:


> What works better in most situations, 65% or 70% beads? I know it is partly a matter of opinion, but I read that 65 is better for Cubans, and 70 for non Cubans. I noticed Cigarmony.com recommended 65%, mentioned he has less burn/draw problems with that range.


It is all opinon, imo.  My opinion is that 65% is better for all cigars except for cameroon wrapped cigars. Why? No burn problems and no muted flavors that I experience in a wetter cigar. Cameroon wrappers are very thin and fragile so the do better at a higher rh.


----------



## The Duke (May 22, 2008)

Those HCM beads from Shilala sound awesome, but so far the Paradigm is working pretty well so not sure if I am going to throw more money down on the beads or not.


----------

